# Guthrie Govan on Shawn Lane



## boni (Sep 12, 2010)

"There will never be another Shawn Lane"


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## BrainArt (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 12, 2010)

True words.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Sep 12, 2010)

Guthrie is just such an inspiration, especially with his words.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 12, 2010)

Vicissitude27 said:


> Guthrie is just such an inspiration, especially with his words.



Yup, not only is he incredibly skilled he's also super modest and actually shows tribute to those who have influenced him unlike a certain neoclassical shredder who's last name begins with M and ends with N


----------



## Harry (Sep 12, 2010)

Proves what such a humble character Guthrie is.
To me, Guthrie is as close as it gets to Shawn Lane for any living guitarist on this planet currently in how he just approaches the instrument in a unique mindset like Lane did.


----------



## Harry (Sep 12, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Yup, not only is he incredibly skilled he's also super modest and actually shows tribute to those who have influenced him unlike a certain neoclassical shredder who's last name begins with M and ends with N



Malmsteen always constantly cites Hendrix and Blackmore as influences , and I'm sure having toured with G3, has a deep respect for guys like Vai and Satch


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 12, 2010)

Harry said:


> Malmsteen always constantly cites Hendrix and Blackmore as influences , and I'm sure having toured with G3, has a deep respect for guys like Vai and Satch



Really? Didn't he send a letter to Satch thanking him for being the only guy ever NOT to rip off of him? I thought that was the extend of his thankfulness


----------



## Harry (Sep 12, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Really? Didn't he send a letter to Satch thanking him for being the only guy ever NOT to rip off of him? I thought that was the extend of his thankfulness



Heh, never knew about the letter thing.
But yeah, Malmsteen has said numerous times part of the reason why he picked up a guitar is because of Hendrix and Blackmore


----------



## C2Aye (Sep 12, 2010)

Harry said:


> Heh, never knew about the letter thing.
> But yeah, Malmsteen has said numerous times part of the reason why he picked up a guitar is because of Hendrix and Blackmore



I think it's just Malmsteen just has the reputation of being a complete and utter ass.

Anyway, kudos for Guthrie


----------



## boni (Sep 12, 2010)

Harry said:


> Proves what such a humble character Guthrie is.
> To me, Guthrie is as close as it gets to Shawn Lane for any living guitarist on this planet currently in how he just approaches the instrument in a unique mindset like Lane did.


----------



## Rapture (Sep 12, 2010)

Malmsteen owes respect to Blackmore, ofcourse. But also Randy Rhoades, he incoporated alot of classical stuff into the electric guitar aswell.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 12, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Really? Didn't he send a letter to Satch thanking him for being the only guy ever NOT to rip off of him? I thought that was the extend of his thankfulness



Yngwie acts as ass sometimes but he absolutely acknowledges guys like Hendrix, Blackmore and Uli Jon Roth......

Guthrie's skills and modesty set him apart from many other musicians - in that he probably is as close to Shawn as anyone could realistically be at the moment.


----------



## Beef McStud (Sep 12, 2010)

i love shawn lane. unfair he was taken away. i liked guthrie before but i just love him haha.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 12, 2010)

Totally thought this video would by MUCH dirtier...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 12, 2010)

Shawn was the best, good to see him getting props. Govan did a series of lessons on Shawn's style in a UK guitar mag a fw years ago iirc.

As for Malmsteen, yeah he acts like an ass / writes one dimensional music / is a parody of a rock star etc, but don't you think he knows that? He knows how to keep the money coming in where many other shredders failed or changed their game.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 12, 2010)

Just to elaborate on Mr Griffyn's comment - the Guitar Technique articles were "Get you Back" in September 2008 and "Lane's Licks" as well as the "Get you Back" solo in October 1994....well worth checking out


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 12, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Totally thought this video would by MUCH dirtier...



Oh, Ed, you always think that.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 12, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Oh, Ed, you always think that.



I don't want to think that; brilliant guitarists but not exactly the most attractive human beings on the planet.


----------



## satchfrk (Sep 12, 2010)

have you guys seen this?


----------



## boni (Sep 13, 2010)

satchfrk said:


> have you guys seen this?




Holy [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#


----------



## Rapture (Sep 13, 2010)

I love Shawn Lane. He WAS on of the best guitarist ever.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Sep 13, 2010)

Has anyone had the pleasure of meeting him yet?


----------



## eventhetrees (Sep 13, 2010)

True words and an amazing clip!

...if you're gonna play fast, play something interesting fast!


----------



## boni (Sep 14, 2010)

Vicissitude27 said:


> Has anyone had the pleasure of meeting him yet?



this.


----------



## progmetaldan (Sep 15, 2010)

Lane was amazing! As is Guthrie today.


----------



## Rapture (Sep 15, 2010)

Even if Guthrie is a GREAT guitarist, he is not to compare with Lane. He was a freak of nature, his talent was terryfing.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 15, 2010)

Rapture said:


> Even though Guthrie is the GREATEST guitarist, he is a freak of nature, his talent is terryfing.



FIXED

Also somebody needs a sense of humor before repping.


----------



## EDG3CRUSHER (Sep 15, 2010)

Rapture said:


> Malmsteen owes respect to Blackmore, ofcourse. But also Randy Rhoades, he incoporated alot of classical stuff into the electric guitar aswell.



Uhh, considering "Rising Force" came out only a few years after "Blizzard of Ozz", expecting Yngwie to cite Rhoads as an influence is a bit silly. I know it's fashionably old school to pretend that RR was some neoclassical God, but he doesn't even touch what Yngwie was doing.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 15, 2010)

I would say this vid pretty much sums up what Guthrie said. 



or this one.



Guthrie is awesome as well being so humble and the guitar player he is.


----------



## boni (Sep 16, 2010)

EDG3CRUSHER said:


> Uhh, considering "Rising Force" came out only a few years after "Blizzard of Ozz", expecting Yngwie to cite Rhoads as an influence is a bit silly. I know it's fashionably old school to pretend that RR was some neoclassical God, but he doesn't even touch what Yngwie was doing.



I guess Yngwie ego got stuck in his own time.


----------



## Rashputin (Sep 16, 2010)

Guthrie is a class act. I listen to both Shawn's _Powers of Ten_ and Guthrie's _Erotic Cakes_ all the time. Guthrie's phrasing and sense of musicality also transcends the guitar as an instrument. Both of these guys really stepped out of the proverbial box. I can't help but feel a bit sad when I listen to Shawn's stuff though. What a loss that was to music (and to the world). More humans should be like Shawn was.


----------



## Rashputin (Sep 16, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Totally thought this video would by MUCH dirtier...


----------



## boni (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 17, 2010)

Rapture said:


> Malmsteen owes respect to Blackmore, ofcourse. But also Randy Rhoades, he incoporated alot of classical stuff into the electric guitar aswell.



You don't think perhaps that Malmsteen was developing his style a long time before Randy was working with Ozzy? I know Malmsteen has a gigantic ego, but give the guy credit where credit is due.

Of course, when you compare Malmsteen to the best of the best - Shawn Lane, there is a gulf of skill between them.


----------



## King_Prawn (Sep 17, 2010)

Vicissitude27 said:


> Has anyone had the pleasure of meeting him yet?



I spoke to him at London Music Show a few years ago. Was talking to him about getting him to do a clinic at my old uni. 

Really friendly guy.


----------



## Koshchei (Sep 18, 2010)

Harry said:


> Heh, never knew about the letter thing.
> But yeah, Malmsteen has said numerous times part of the reason why he picked up a guitar is because of Hendrix and Blackmore



Yngwie has a super ironic sense of humour. I've met him a few times, and in person, he is self-effacing and hilarious. In print, he sounds like a complete fucker, but he's not being literal at all.

Kudos to Guthrie Govan on that. Shawn was one in a million.


----------



## silentrage (Sep 18, 2010)

Vicissitude27 said:


> Has anyone had the pleasure of meeting him yet?



I did, hugged him, got him to sign my shirt.


----------

